# Build 37 YouTube not functioning



## peterproof (May 28, 2012)

BUILD 37

Everything runs great and faster than ever. The only issue I have is that youtube wont play any video and crashes. I have tried to install newest adobe flash and also tried installing the stock youtube.apk from samsung.

I wonder if any one else has this experience?


----------



## matimod (Jun 2, 2012)

for me work perfect


----------

